# Review: Zebralight H600



## psybadeck (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi,
just some weeks after ordering, and less than 2 weeks after sending confirmation I received my H600 today.
Info: I am from Germany, the package came from China.
I promised to write a short review. (Same on a German Forum)
Here we go:

I will keep it short, since I am no litterateur.

Usage: Typical Zebralight UI. I really like it.
The low setting is really very low, just as I like it.
The High is really really high. Much more than my other lights. (e.g. Zebralight H31)
The light levels are evenly spread.
The mix of spot and spill is really perfect. Enough spill for universal usage, good spot for distance.
The color ist white-yellow in the spot and getting blue-white in the spill. During normal usage you won't even recognize this.

Scope of supply: 
Typical Zebralight also in this area:
Headlamp, spare-o-rings, strap. Nothing else!

Quality is perfect, just as I am used to it when thinking of Zebralight lamps.

Battery:
Flat-Top Sanyos are working well, there is a spring inside.
Inner tube diameter is 18,65mm. (The red Sanyo's fit perfect)

Switch:
Is somewhat deeper in the body and needs quite a bit force. I think unwanted switching is hardly possible. Nevertheless the lockout by unscrewing the tailcap is still possible.

The headstrap is slightly changed compared to my older H31 for example. One side of the rubber strap is thicker than the other. I really don't know what might be the reason for this, maybe some improvement in stability on the head???
Time will show that.


Conclusion: I really like it. Have been searching for something like that quite a while!

Photos:
Unboxing:






Strap:





LED:





Tube:





Flattop is ok:





Beamshot H600 Turbo (750 lm):





Beamshot H600 420 lm:





Compare it: Zebralight H31 220 lm:





Compare it: Zebralight H31 120 lm:





Compare it: Eagletac D25LC2 Neutral White Turbo:





Cheers!
Psybadeck


----------



## quirionmartin (Nov 16, 2011)

Tanks ....good review.... !


----------



## Bolster (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 17, 2011)

Any comments on heat at the highest setting? I've wondered for some time now how an 18650 headlamp this lightweight would do as far as the body heating up is concerned. Tried any extended runtime with it? And I mean that just in terms of 5 to 10 minutes, since I know the turbo supposedly cuts back after 3 minutes, if I understand correctly.


----------



## psybadeck (Nov 17, 2011)

You are right. It cuts back in one visible step after 3 minutes (time not checked).
Within these 3 minutes it gets significantly hot. I did not measure temperature, but the doctor would send you definetly to hospital!  
Heat transfer seems good, since you can feel it warming up just seconds after switching on.

Maybe I will be able to measure this evening. I should have a thin type K TC somewhere.


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks, psybadeck. My follow-up is to ask if you feel the heat while wearing it on the headband. 

Does the holder keep you from sensing heat from the lamp or do you feel any kind of radiant heat at all?


----------



## mikedeason (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine is Coming.

I've been reading the UI info on their website and its giving me a headache...

Can you tell me how I would permanantly set it to turn on at 270 lumen..something about six double clicks and clicking on the seventh.

I will be using 420 lumen and 270 lumen primarily


----------



## psybadeck (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, 
that's not a big deal:
Just configure H2 to 270 (that is the 6 doubleclick thing) and one fast click will start it at either 270 or turbo-420 after 3 minutes, depending on what has been used before.
A simple doubleclick will change between those two then.


----------



## psybadeck (Nov 17, 2011)

Edit:
Doublepost caused by network problems. 
Sorry


----------



## mikedeason (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks!

just giving me a headache thinking about it...probably alot simpler once i have the HL.


so 6 dbl clicks after 1 single click to turn on then a single click for 270 then a dbl click
to get it to 420 and a dbl click to get it back to 270 and its set for good?


----------



## psybadeck (Nov 17, 2011)

No!
One time after receiving the lamp, you will have to programm it. (The 6 doubleclick thing).
After this first initial programming, it is just one short click to start it at 270 lm or turbo (which will go down to 420 after 3 minutes)


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 17, 2011)

The UI looks confusing on paper, but with the light in your hand it becomes intuitive very quick. There are two highs (H1 & H2.) The second high (H2) has multiple options, and any of those options can be programmed into the H2 position which will not change unless you reprogram it. So to program H2 you first turn the light on in the H2 setting. Then do 6 double clicks, and the light enters into program mode. Once in program mode you can then double click through each of the available settings. When you land on the one you like simply stop. You can turn the light off, and it will remember which setting you programmed into the H2 position (even if you change the battery out it will remember.)


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, I think, based on other ZebraLights, that the programming to get it to perform exactly like you want might be considered just slightly complex. At the same time, I can see where the provided ZebraLight instructions make it sound more complex than it is. 

Everyday use (even if used as is right out of the box) should be simple, just as other ZebraLight headlamps. 

It's only when you want to tweak each setting to personal preferences that you have to make any special effort and read/follow the more detailed instructions. 

One of the things I found of interest was forum member samgab's flowchart and accompanying video for the SC600. He demonstrates the multiple double click thing for the SC600 in an way that seems much more understandable than the ZebraLight instructions. The flowchart might look intimidating, but it's really not -- especially if you watch the accompanying video. Seeing that might give people a perspective of all the double-click, six double-clicks (etc.) instructions. I'm assuming it's very similar for the H600. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aLight-SC600&p=3758379&viewfull=1#post3758379


----------



## Zenbaas (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the first review of the H600 as far as I know! If you could I would love to see a youtube vid of the light in action


----------



## Derek Dean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for fine review. I'm curious if there is a way to open the front cover of this light for changing the LED or adding filters?

I'm surprised to see that no clip is included.


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 17, 2011)

We've thrown some ideas around on the clip issue in another thread, and one possibility might be kind of like happened with the SC600 in that the first run did not include the clip but later a clip was made available. Lack of a clip does seem a strange omission unless ZebraLight has good reasoning behind it. Maybe they got antsy about getting something into the hands of customers and are still waiting on the clips (or some similar situation). 

One of the thought processes on the part of ZL might have been that IF this lamp gets really hot and IF a clip is provided, then someone might use the clip in a front shirt pocket with the lamp in Turbo mode and singe their chest hairs off. Perhaps ZL wanted to nip that potential problem in the bud by omitting the clip...  (That's only half joking.)


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 17, 2011)

Derek Dean said:


> I'm curious if there is a way to open the front cover of this light for changing the LED or adding filters?



It sure doesn't look like there's an easy way of opening it up (and I'm eyeballing one up close right now).


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 17, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Thanks, psybadeck. My follow-up is to ask if you feel the heat while wearing it on the headband.
> 
> Does the holder keep you from sensing heat from the lamp or do you feel any kind of radiant heat at all?



OK -- I can answer my own question now. 

Yes, this lamp gets pretty darned hot on the high setting. 

But when in the headband holder, I don't sense the heat.


----------



## Zenbaas (Nov 18, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> OK -- I can answer my own question now.
> 
> Yes, this lamp get hot on the high setting.
> 
> But when in the headband holder, I don't sense the heat.


How does the size feel when it is on your head...?


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 18, 2011)

Zenbaas said:


> How does the size feel when it is on your head...?



Kind of like wearing a kielbasa or bratwurst strapped to you head (hot off the grill, too). 

Actually, I posted something kind of detailed in the bigger *ZebraLight H600(w) XM-L 750 Lm* thread about the "flopping" issue some have brought up related to larger ZebraLight headlamps and the silicon holders they use. I'm using a different threading method for the headband that seems to get rid of most of the flopping concern. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-XM-L-750-Lm&p=3798419&viewfull=1#post3798419

Also, wearing it for a short time is not a problem at all. But what I don't know is how comfortable something this size will be for extended wear. At the same time, I believe this is one of the lighter weight headlamps in its class (18650 headlamps), if I'm not mistaken. So in a relative sense, I can't see it as being any worse than other similar headlamps.


----------



## gooseman (Nov 18, 2011)

I am very, very disappointed by the headband. I don't understand how ZL can produce such great headlamps with such terrible headbands. And I hate the NiteIze strap also, which is non elastic. My H31 bobs while I walk if I have the band set loose & comfortable (although its manageable) ... I can't see how the H600 can be anything but terrible in this regard. It will be impossible to use this running as-is. Also, ZL customer support told me these headbands were going to have a top strap.

Somebody could probably start a profitable business just producing headbands for Zebralights that don't suck.

At least ZebraLight should offer "sport" headbands for their lights that are meant to be used for anything more exerting that doing task work.


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 18, 2011)

gooseman, have you ever tried re-routing the ZL headband on your H31? In the link in my previous post, you can see two different re-routes which both put extra layers of headband behind the holder. A single extra "loop" adds extra support and the way I did the H600 headband with a third extra loop adds even more support. 

You could also consider a Fenix headband used without the side attachments. It's a bit thicker and more stiff than the ZL headband and might do a better job with a heavier lamp. 

You also mention that you set your headband loose and comfortable -- but I have to think that with heavier lamps the wearer might have to compromise to some degree and go a bit tighter depending on the activity level. 

I really expected that ZL would do something different with the H600 headband and holder, but it doesn't seem that much has changed. 

Still, with the way I routed it here (more details in my linked post as mentioned before), it holds very well. The compromise here (for me) is that it doesn't leave much room for loosening the headband, so it might run a bit snug depending on your head size. Still, this makes an amazing difference compared to the way the headband arrives from the manufacturer (as a single pass through the holder slots). 






Added note: gooseman, I can pretty much guarantee (if you haven't tried this yet) that even a single extra loop like in the photo below will add a significant extra amount of support to a ZL headlamp. People have talked about doing this re-routing to ease the little bit of discomfort that some seem to have with the ZL holder's edges against their foreheads, but the added benefit of even one extra loop is that it helps to stabilize the headlamp.


----------



## psychbeat (Nov 18, 2011)

^^^^yeah Ill have to try that with my spark and H51 if the strap is long enough 
to still fit over my helmet. 

Ive had success with zipties over the whole lamp and strap.
the thin area of silicone where the straps insert into the slots is
just too thin IMO. on the zebras and sparks.


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 19, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> ^^^^yeah Ill have to try that with my spark and H51 if the strap is long enough
> to still fit over my helmet.



I've also been thinking that if shoring up the silicon holder area with more loops of headband helps, and if that causes the headband to no longer have enough play for adjustment, it would be fairly easy to lengthen the headband. 

By that I mean shore up the silicon holder area as much as needed, then snip the back of the headband clean through and attach a bit of extra headband material between the snipped pieces. 

For instance, if you had an extra ZL headband (and they do sell those if you contact them) you could cut a piece from the extra headband and either sew it into place to fill the gap (three or four inches, however much might be needed to fit the helmet in question...or the head in question for anyone for whom the headband is too tight). 

The extra material for the lengthened headband would not even have to come from a ZL headband. You could cut up another headband or other type of stretch material to fill the gap and sew it into place (I'm sure there are any number of materials that would work). 

I admit it's a slight bit of trouble to go through to do this, but if the result is a more stable and usable headlamp, it's worth experimenting with, I think -- at least until the "if and when" time that ZebraLight addresses this by improving their headbands.


----------



## HIDblue (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice write up and great pics psybadeck. Any way you could post a photo of the H600 in your hand? I'm trying to get a feel how big it would be in the hand. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 19, 2011)

weird I actually prefer Zebralight headbands more than any other type of headlamp. To me it is perfection and with a different stapping method it is more stable for heavier headlamps. Not sure why you can't just wear the headband tighter for your H31. I use mine all the time and it never flops around. Granted I am not running nightly marathons but I do use it a lot at night and it is set it and forget it and I never have issues with it moving on its own.



gooseman said:


> I am very, very disappointed by the headband. I don't understand how ZL can produce such great headlamps with such terrible headbands. And I hate the NiteIze strap also, which is non elastic. My H31 bobs while I walk if I have the band set loose & comfortable (although its manageable) ... I can't see how the H600 can be anything but terrible in this regard. It will be impossible to use this running as-is. Also, ZL customer support told me these headbands were going to have a top strap.
> 
> Somebody could probably start a profitable business just producing headbands for Zebralights that don't suck.
> 
> At least ZebraLight should offer "sport" headbands for their lights that are meant to be used for anything more exerting that doing task work.


----------



## Otus (Nov 19, 2011)

Great beamshots! (and review, also) 

And thanks especially for Eagletac D25LC2 Neutral White beamshot! I quess you didn't adjust white balance between the shots?
It looks like H600 tint is not too cold at all. 

What is Your personal opinion about the tint of H600 compared with Eagletac D25LC2 Neutral White when it comes to outdooor use?


----------



## HIDblue (Nov 20, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Nice write up and great pics psybadeck. Any way you could post a photo of the H600 in your hand? I'm trying to get a feel how big it would be in the hand. Thanks a bunch.



Disregard my request, varuscelli already posted some great pics in another H600 thread.


----------



## psybadeck (Nov 21, 2011)

varuscelli said:


> Thanks, psybadeck. My follow-up is to ask if you feel the heat while wearing it on the headband.
> 
> Does the holder keep you from sensing heat from the lamp or do you feel any kind of radiant heat at all?



So, after some time I am now able to tell you, that I did some walk with the Turbo->420 setting. I could not feel any heat on my head, but I have to say that we have temperatures just around 0°C ...


----------



## varuscelli (Nov 21, 2011)

psybadeck said:


> So, after some time I am now able to tell you, that I did some walk with the Turbo->420 setting. I could not feel any heat on my head, but I have to say that we have temperatures just around 0°C ...



Thanks, psybadeck. I had the chance to try mine out too, although it was in warmer conditions. My tests were in roughly 25°C/77°F, and on the headband I didn't feel anything in terms of excess radiant heat (not while on the headband)...and I was using it the same way from Turbo to the drop to 420 lumens. 

I will say that if used in Turbo as tail standing or in hand, the heat buildup is significant after a couple of minutes (especially in the head but not nearly as badly in the lower part of the body). But if used without Turbo and just at the 420 lumen high setting, the lamp barely even gets warm. It's the Turbo setting that really pushes it to the extreme, and even after it shifts down from Turbo the body holds the heat for a while.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 22, 2011)

F.Y.I. regarding a clip for the H600, I sent this message and got this response from Zebralight:

*Customer*
11/21/2011 11:34:50 AM - Will there be a pocket clip available in the future for this light?
Thank You





*Staff (Administrator)*
11/21/2011 10:00:50 PM - No plans for an H600 clip. 

Dang.


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 23, 2012)

anyone know what my chances would be of cramming a 68.9 mm cell in there?


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 23, 2012)

oops, it didn't subscribe


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gimpy said:


> anyone know what my chances would be of cramming a 68.9 mm cell in there?



Which 18650 battery are you talking about?
I use an AW 2900 mah in mine with no problems, and have read where others have used the newer 3100 mah batteries with no problems.


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 23, 2012)

I was looking at the Panasonic NCR18650A 3100 mAh, sold by intl-outdoor. However, I got a little impatient and just purchased eagletech 3100's from illumination gear, which was convenient since they're also a zebralight dealer, so both ship from the same place. Those have been confirmed to work in the headlamp. 

I can't believe zebralight didn't just make the stupid tube 3mm longer and put in a slightly larger spring. Rediculous. There are quite a few really good protected cells that won't fit. Fortunately, I had the foresight to actually read that spec and look up the specs for the cells I wanted. Zebralight really should make that 67mm thing a bloody warning.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 23, 2012)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Dang.



+1


----------



## levelflight (Mar 23, 2012)

Zebralight seems to be on a bit of a communications holiday as of late.....jmho.


----------



## SAKplumber (Apr 21, 2012)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> F.Y.I. regarding a clip for the H600w, I sent this message and got this response from Zebralight:
> 
> *Customer*
> 11/21/2011 11:34:50 AM - Will there be a pocket clip available in the future for this light?
> ...



Boo. Just boo.

If anyone knows of any god ideas for clips for the H600w please let me know. I've spent the last couple of hours reading threads and surfing for ideas. So far I haven't seen anything I really like. 
Help a brutha out?!


----------



## SAKplumber (Apr 21, 2012)

Oopsie.


----------



## a_b (Apr 22, 2012)

SAKplumber said:


> If anyone knows of any god ideas for clips for the H600w please let me know.



Clip from the H51 compatible http://www.zebralight.com/Metal-Clip-for-H31-and-H51_p_80.html


----------



## SAKplumber (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks! Thats what I wanted to here.


----------



## Mooreshire (Apr 26, 2012)

Great review - thanks so much! Also thanks to everyone else for all the followup info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alfred143 (May 8, 2012)

How's everyone elses finish on the H600. Just received mine and it looks much lighter in color and has a very dull finish ( similar to primer). Not even a satin finish but more of a dull eggshell finish.


----------



## zfmrchnt1 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for taking time to write a great review. Im in the market first my first headlamp and Im having a hard time determining if I want the convinence of a AA powered or if the extra power of the lipo batteries.


----------



## diylighter2 (Dec 9, 2014)

I love this little light for mountain biking (I have 1000lm update). Perfect size and amazing power for such a small light. Orientation is perfect for helmet mounting, and I don't know why other manufacturers insist on continuing with a flashlight profile way on top, ready to snag a branch.

Wish I could get more than 90 mins on high w/ 3100mah Panasonic, but I realize this is a battery limitation rather than one of the light, because from what I understand this is the most efficient circuitry one can buy (for a reasonable price). Going to see what I can get out of a 3400mah. That said, it's an easy battery swap - with practice not necessary to remove the helmet.

Good luck!


----------



## psychbeat (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm still loving mine too. 
I usually use a more powerful and slightly warmer tinted light than the 600w for my helmet but it's mos def useable for trail riding - especially with a floody bar light to supplement. 
One of my riding buddies uses his h600w as his main night riding light. 
We usually go on lower modes for the climbs and flats n save turbo for descents.


----------



## magicstone12 (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks for the review,hope to see a comparision


----------

